# Hello, A Newbie To Everything



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello, everyone,

I'm a newbie in London.  I found out all of my results in February and it's quite heartbreaking.  So I have a 5% or less chance of even IVF working and I start on 1st July.  I have an FSH of 23 on day 4 of my cycle.  Everything else is healthy or normal, including my husband's sperm.  It was hard to take.  I'm a former athlete that has been quite healthy, so this is just down to my age at 38.  

Any advice or supportive words are completely welcomed.  I'm going in for my first IVF information session with the NHS, so just wondering how quickly things get going after this.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi mrschef

Welcome to FF  . I'm sure you'll find this site supportive and informative, there are lots of people who've been through the same things who can offer advice and even just virtual hugs when they're needed too.

Here are a few links you might find useful to start you off..

*IVF * http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

*London * http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

Good luck 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi there, I am new to FF as well and also looking to have treatment later this year in London after I lose more weight, unless I get pregnant naturally in the meantime. Maybe we can support each other!  

I don't know if you have seen anyone other than the doctors but if you are open to it I would suggest trying a couple of things to see if your fertility can be improved naturally to up your chances. I can highly recommend a private fertility nutritionist called Melanie Brown who is based in London. Both myself and my husband have been seeing her and she has put us on a range of supplements as well as advising a dietary plan to improve egg health, sperm health and overall fertility. She also works closely with a lot of fertility consultants in London. She may be able to advise ways that you can improve your FSH and your overall chances. She also works with people in the lead up to and during treatment as there are particular things worth eating/avoiding. I had already done a lot of research into diet and supplements but it was amazing how many things she informed us of that I had never read about. If you are interested in her details message me and I will provide to you.

The other thing I would suggest if you haven't tried it yet is acupuncture and Chinese medicine. It can really help a lot of women in balancing out their hormones and helping them get pregnant either naturally or via treatment. I am seeing someone who tends to be very booked up but I have seen quite a few recommendations on this board. 

I really wouldn't lose hope as you may be able to improve things before the IVF so your chances are higher than 5%, and at least there are no issues with your husbands sperm. Plus even 5% chance is enough if you get the right circumstances. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

I can't advise you on the NHS side of things as at 41 I am too old to be considered for treatment via them  but I imagine plenty of other ladies will be able to help on that front as it seems there are so many women on here with loads of knowledge and experience. Where are you going to be having treatment - what hospital? I had my tests done on NHS last year at Queen Charlottes/Hammersmith, but I am not going to have treatment there privately because I wasn't totally happy with the experience I had there. So now I am starting the process of trying to work out where to go...

Anyway good luck and keep us posted on your journey. X


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you Poppy41!  It's just so daunting.  I have scheduled my first weekly acupuncture appointment in London for IVF during the first week of June.  I'm on a conception multivitamin and a double shot of fresh wheatgrass every day.  I'm a pretty strict diet person, so I think I'm okay, as I've seen two nutritionists when I was an athlete before, so they told me what to avoid and what not to avoid.  I eat about 8 - 10 fruit and veg a day and exercise for about 2 hours a day (only 30-45 min cardio and then the remaining bit is either dance, yoga or pilates), and I meditate 30 minutes a day, so I'm feeling good about all of those things, but I think the case is what they see from my eggs once they pull them out.  I'm really nervous.  I just want to get everything over with and just have an answer so I can move on.  I know it's 5%, but it's a hard pill to swallow.  For now, I'm just relaxing as much as possible.  I feel I'm doing as much as I can and I don't want to be too neurotic about it and don't want to stress, even though it's hard.  Let me know how things are getting on with you as well.  Where you going to next?


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes I know its daunting and quite overwhelming too - the prospect of the process itself but also the longing for a baby and the fear that won't be realised... its such a huge thing and people who arw not in the situation just can't understand can they. I find it feels quite lonely which is why I decided to join FF.

As to things with us, my results aren't too bad - no specific issues but not great either due to age and hubby has some issues with sperm but there has been a big improvement due to targeted nutrition, supplements and seeing a Urologist who put him on medication that has helped a lot! They said we have a chance of natural conception but no guarantee (and nothing yet) so best to plan for treatment. I am currently looking into the various clinics and hoping to go to a few information evenings next month to decide where to go. We have been advised to have ICSI. I think I am going to start by looking at Guys, Create and Chelsea. When paying yourself it feels a much harder decision to make somehow.

As to nutrition, it sounds like you are very healthy and being an ex athlete is proof of that, wow! I had been to see nutritionists before too and was following a healthy, largely unprocessed food diet, but I found fertility nutrition is quite different because they tell you foods to eat that work on improving hormones and the egg quality, not just recommending a healthy diet per se. There are probably a few different supplements you could take too which specifically help with FSH. But you may be able to research that here too or online as I know all the different things you try cost money!


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

I know.  No one knows how I feel and that's why I joined FF as well.  I've been feeling pretty lonely with it all and this helps.  Have you tried Barts?  They seem pretty good.  Did you have any NHS funded treatment?  If you could let me know the name of your fertility nutritionist, PM me!  Yes, so far, the main things that help with high FSH are wheatgrass and acupuncture, so I've ticked those two boxes.  Then, I've also restarted the bak foong pills, which are supposed to help.  Finally, the relaxation technique, I have been doing hypnotherapy twice a month, 30 minutes of meditation every day, yoga or pilates every day, no caffeine, no sugars, no processed foods.  So let's see how these things get on.  So I feel like I'm doing and throwing everything at this 100% that way I know.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies

If you are London based - pop on over to the London boards to chat with other ladies at your clinics undergoing treatment http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

I'm the moderator there, so please feel free to ask if you have any questions about where to post.

KA xxx


----------



## cuddles05 (Apr 26, 2015)

awww i hope everything works out for you  xxx im new too im 29 and my husband is 34, i have pcos and im diabetic i have type 2 diabetes weve been on clomid once the second time they gave us clomid it was 2011 an i was then diagnosed with diabetes with high sugar levels which was too dangerous for us to go any further with any pregnancy until now ive worked very hard with the diabetic clinic to get my hba1c down to a safe zone for us to get referred and so ive under gone a test where it shows my right fallopian tube is blocked and my left is clear my husband is due to give a sperm sample so they can test them to make sure everything is ok xxx we  go back to the specialist in june to see what happens xxx i really hope that for those of you who are still going through things that ur dream comes true and that i can come in and chat about things im really struggling emotionally   i think itll help to be with people who know how im feeling take care and i hope to hear from u all xxxx cuddles05 xxx


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you all and hope everyone is doing well.  Just in preparation and waiting now for the 1st July!


----------

